# Charity Watch Raffle



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Some of you may have seen my recent post about running the London Marathon to raise money for the charity Save the Rhino. After spotting Mac's lovely Citizen Eco-drive chronograph in the sales forum, I thought I'd buy it and offer it for raffle to raise further funds for the charity.

The deal is each "virtual" raffle ticket costs Â£5. To be paid by cheque made out to Save the Rhino to ensure all monies go to the charity. Entry will be open for one week after which if there has been little or no interest I will hold onto the watch and return all entry monies. Assuming there is enough entries to make it worthwhile I will pick a name at random from a hat, and the lucky person will receive the stunning Citizen Eco-drive.

Just Â£5 to win a Â£200 plus watch in almost new condition









Anyone who wants to enter should PM or e-mail me and I will send them details of where to send the cheque.

Details of the watch up for grabs are below (shamelessly nicked from Mac's sales ad







)

Citizen AT1070-54L, Cal. 5700



















Roy`s photo plus details....










Citizen - Eco-Drive Chronograph 200m - AT1070-54L

Citizen Eco-Drive solar powered Cal. 5700 with Chronograph & 24 hour dial.

43mm (Including Crown) All steel case with screw on back. Screw down crown. Rotating ratchet bezel. 200m Water Resistant.

Blue dial.

Signed steel bracelet.

Brand new in box with warranty and instructions.

UK Retail Price is Â£239.

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder if it would be bad form for me to enter this?









I was reluctant to sell it in the first place


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mac, no problem with you entering from my point of view. It all goes to charity so everyones a winner









Now if anyone wants to offer me a bribe on the side


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

PM sent.









Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Mac, no problem with you entering from my point of view. It all goes to charity so everyones a winner


OK, I`ll include a cheque with the watch


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> PM sent


Save the Rhino, Hippo? isn't that a conflict of interest?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea, Im in....


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Great idea, Im in....


Great. PM on its way to you Jase.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Brilliant idea, message sent.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Cheque on its way


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not got a cheque book - suggestions?

Ta


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul, if you have a credit/debit card you could pay your Â£5 through my justgiving website that takes donations here.

Or if you're happy to pop cash in the post, we can do that.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent
> ...


A Rino is just a Hipo with a horn


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> Paul, if you have a credit/debit card you could pay your Â£5 through my justgiving website that takes donations here.
> 
> Or if you're happy to pop cash in the post, we can do that.


Sound - got debit card.

Thanks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Details of the watch up for grabs are below (shamelessly nicked from Mac's sales ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case anyone didn`t see this in the sales forum, I bought the watch from Roy last week, haven`t worn it everyday since (I rarely do with any watch) is in unmarked like new condition and I only sold it due to an unexpectedly high car service bill









It really is a nice watch with typical excellent Citizen build quality, great looks and is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

When's the event? Probably me just not seen it.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in 

Sent me a P.M. or E-mail to [email protected]

Mike


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck with the fund raising

I'm in


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm in. Send me a PM where to send the cheque.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

If I send you a watch can I win a rhino?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thought I`d give this thread a quick bump in case any missed it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in, but I 'm not sure about the watch ~ seriously, it's not my type of bling thing









So, if I should win it, I'll put it on the sales bit, or onto fleaby (with a reserve) and send the money to CHAS ~ the Childrens Hospice Association Scotland, who do sterling work with and for children with terminal diagnoses.

That way two charities, one for animals, one for kids, get dosh, and someone gets the watch. I reckon that's good value for a fiver!









Off out to the theatre now (posh eh?) so will donate via the weblink if that's ok?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt,

Are you willing to send it overseas when you draw my winning ticket?







Do you think there would be any problems with me leaving a donation on the UK web link or I can send you a money order. PM me through the forum.

Larry


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

mel said:


> I'm in, but I 'm not sure about the watch ~ seriously, it's not my type of bling thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Sounds like a good plan if you win.

Matt


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt,

I took time out from kitchen reno and tried your web link and got the following error message

<snip>

We are very sorry

There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed. Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience caused.

Our technical team has been alerted them to the problem and are working to correct it as soon as possible.

Please bear with us and visit the site again later in the day.

Thank you for your co-operation.

The Justgiving Team

<snip>

Maybe you could PM me your address and payment details and I'll forward a money order Monday (if that's okay with you)

It's back to the wallboard and gypsum dust for me. I'll check back later.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Matt,
> 
> I took time out from kitchen reno and tried your web link and got the following error message
> 
> ...


Larry PM sent.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Larry PM sent.


PM received. I'll post it Monday during my lunch break.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Good initial response guys. Hope to see some more takers over the next few days to really give the charity fund a boost

Matt


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

pm me the details please matt.

cheers


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Me too, please Matt.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hotmog and pugster PMs sent.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Right, been there, done the donation, got the extra Â£1.41 for the tax thing!









Sorry about the delay, couldn't get the system to take a Bank of Scotland card that don't have an issue number, some online payment systems won't take it 'cos you can't put in an issue number (there isn't one on the card), and then if you put in a sort of "fake" one, i.e. you say the issue number is 01, other systems won't take that.









Anyhow, donation made, awrabest mate, will look out for you on the telly when they say who's the eejit in the rhino suit?


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

NICE BUNCH HERE

RUN FAST, RUN FREE

Simon


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

donation made via your website matt, good luck with the fundraising


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pugster said:


> donation made via your website matt, good luck with the fundraising


That sounds like an easier way to do it, what's the web address?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the site is http://www.justgiving.com/matt4rhinos although it's down at the moment.

Matt I'll try again in the morning


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

hippo said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > donation made via your website matt, good luck with the fundraising
> ...


Me likewise.







It's this one, hippo, Justgiving.

What watch are you gonna be wearing on the big day, Matt - something waterproof I hope?


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys for the support and donations.



hotmog said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


I've been trying to decide what to wear on the big day. Maybe I need a new thread to get some ideas. I figure whatever it is I better wear it on a RHINO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Thanks guys for the support and donations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, maybe not really in the spirit of your run


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry from Calgary said:


> mattjg01 said:
> 
> 
> > Larry PM sent.
> ...


Money order is on it's way Matt......breaking the laws of physics and travelling forward in time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Managed to get onto your site and donate Matt

You've possibly thought of this already but can I polietly suggest anyone from RLT who donated prior to you doing the raffle gets an entry as well (I know JoT was one) btw I only want one entry 









http://www.justgiving.com/matt4rhinos

Firefox users I couldn't get it to work in firefox so if your having problems try using ie (I know you don't like to but it is for charidee)


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Managed to get onto your site and donate Matt
> 
> You've possibly thought of this already but can I polietly suggest anyone from RLT who donated prior to you doing the raffle gets an entry as well (I know JoT was one) btw I only want one entry
> 
> ...


Paul

That's a very good idea, I was planning on sending a few PMs around about that, but hadn't done so yet. YOu do realise though you've just diluted your chances of winning


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Received the watch from Mac today. It's a great looking watch which my other half prefers to my Tutima Commando II









So for any of you still wavering over whether to enter, take the plunge the prize is well worth it.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Received the watch from Mac today. It's a great looking watch which my other half prefers to my Tutima Commando II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it`ll be winging it`s way back to me soon


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Last couple of days to get your entries in for this guys. I'm gonna close it on Friday and draw the winner at the weekend.

Still hoping to get a few more entries to get entry fees above what I paid for the watch, so come on fellas dig deep and have a go.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Last couple of days to get your entries in for this guys. I'm gonna close it on Friday and draw the winner at the weekend.
> 
> Still hoping to get a few more entries to get entry fees above what I paid for the watch, so come on fellas dig deep and have a go.
> 
> ...


How much are you up to Matt?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've just paid by the web site









It was very easy only took a few mins, come on every one, have a go


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

philjopa said:


> mattjg01 said:
> 
> 
> > Last couple of days to get your entries in for this guys. I'm gonna close it on Friday and draw the winner at the weekend.
> ...


Up to Â£85 now Phil, but I'm sure we can get over a ton by the weekend











hippo said:


> I've just paid by the web site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Hippo.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Matt, just contributed to your fine effort via your website. All the very best of luck


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Put me down please but I can't make the payment for 48 hours , I tried to register on the Verified by Visa website but I kept getting an error message that it couldn't identify my card details, after several phone calls to different departments I discover that Barclay's made a mistake in my DOB on their database and it'll take 48 hours to update it
> 
> ...


No problem Ron.


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

Agree re Firefox, I had to use ie, but I'm over it.

cheers and good luck

Simon


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Donated on your justgiving site.

Can never have too many charging rhinos I say.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Not about for the rest of the afternoon and tomorrow so I thought I'd give this a little bump back up before I go.

Entries should close tomorrow, but I'm sure I can let a few through if theres any last minute ones before I make the draw on Saturday.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a great pic of the eejit in the Rhino Suit on the donation website

Now I don't think I could get to the end of the garden path with that on, never mind do a marathon!

(and bump for matt seeing as he's awaaaaay )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another bump as it`s the last day











> Details of the watch up for grabs are below (shamelessly nicked from Mac's sales ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Donation made via your website Matt,Good luck on your fundraising for a great cause.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Done, I've put a bit extra on to cover the increased postage charges for when I win









Good luck Matt,

Have you covered your costs yet Matt?


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Draw will take place tomorrow and winner will be announced tomorrow evening.

Good luck to all and thanks again for your support.

Matt


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BUMP AND LINK

http://www.justgiving.com/matt4rhinos

Â£5 entry for one cool watch all in a good cause!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Right guys, draw to be made in 5 minutes and result posted shortly after.

Total entries amounted to Â£168. Thanks to all for your entries.

Matt


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool! Good luck everyone


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Total entries amounted to Â£168. Thanks to all for your entries.
> 
> Matt


Good result Matt, well done


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> Total entries amounted to Â£168.


Â£168 divided by Â£5 /entry= 33.6 members









Any way well done,  Matt


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Â£168 divided by Â£5 /entry= 33.6 members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my fault, I do like to be an awkward git.


----------

